# Cranberry almond cereal mix



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Putting credit where it's due ...

This is my new favorite because it has a great texture and it's very filling. But unlike straight oatmeal, it doesn't affect my blood glucose negatively.

1 cup rolled oats (Old Fashioned or steel cut)
1 cup quick-cooking barley
1 cup bulgur (cracked wheat, or amaranth seeds)
1 cup dried cranberries (or other fruit)
1/2 cup sliced almonds, toasted
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
Nonfat milk or protein powder (optional)

I store it in a big jar and put a couple scoops in my mini-crockpot on low overnight with water. It comes out perfectly in the morning. I usually dd coconut milk and maple-flavored agave. Sometimes I'll mix in almond butter for extra protein. To each their own.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

This sounds good!


----------

